# New website



## South-FL-Painter

Hello,Everyone

I am new to PT,I have read a lot of good topics here,and lots of you guys have so much to share.Just want it to thank everybody.I just registered my website and was wondering what you guys think about it.Please take a minute to take a look,Comments? maybe any suggestions?Thank You for your time.!


www.305painting.com


----------



## NEPS.US

Welcome.

Site looks nice. Feels very contemporary. 

The text font size is a little small for my liking. Your pictures look like istock photos. Put a picture of the owner up, not a silhouette.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Yeah,im working on the photos now.Will put up all my work pictures and delete the ones is there now.thank you for your opinion.I wanna make sure everything is crispy clean before i start any SEO on it.


----------



## funcolors

*Colors!*

Without even reading the text I got a feeling of upscale. :thumbsup:

The smokey charcoal / taupe-y gray color is totally hot right now and you can be sure that it will translate nicely across various devices. I like the font but maybe work on making it larger and tweak the typset as in adjust leading and kerning if you can in the template/theme you're using.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Much nicer than my old boiler plate website. The one thing I would work on other than font size is the no voc green paint. I understand what you are saying, but an ignorant customer might think you do not offer no voc products. Perhaps No & low VOC paint available. Green alternatives available. Just a thought.


----------



## RCP

Very nice visually, agree with the above comments. You might want to have someone else read all your copy, there are several small errors or run on sentences. Overall I think it is great.



> Thinking of freshening up your walls,colors.Well now its a great time, has an offer,if You paint 2 regular size rooms,You get the 3rd room painted free of charge!
> 
> Perfect for property investors,if you need that place to get rented!



Thinking of freshening up your walls or changing colors? Now is a great time! Name has a special offer just for you. Paint 2 regular size rooms, get the 3rd room painted free of charge!

Perfect for property investors, if you need that place to get rented!

I would take out the last line, everything else speaks to high service/homeowner, and that last line seems out of place.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Thank you guys so much,I am happy you like my site.of course it needs a lot of improvments,I am working on it.Your thoughts and suggestions helps a lot.thanks again!


----------



## South-FL-Painter

by the way on the left bottom corner there is a facebook like button,can you please like my site on facebook,i will return the favor! there is a promotion going on facebook now Facebook Marketing solutions small busniness boost.if you have 50 likes on your page you get free advertising.try it out. 
*:thumbup:*


----------



## daArch

did not explore the site, but I do love the first impresssion.

funny, were were just talking about GOOD flooring guys.


----------



## daArch

just went back to look a little more closely.

There is an issue that some say is very important. The width of your content.

As you know not everyone has a wide screen monitor. From what I understand, a good portion of the population have screens that are 800 x 600 and the theory is that one should design their websites, especially their landing page with that in mind. With a monitor showing only 800 pix wide, much of your content is missing without scrolling. To some internet pundits, this is a no-no. 

These are only theories by some web designers, and not necessarily hard cold facts. But with the growing use of mobile devices, size of crucial content is becoming more of an issue.

I don't know where you can go to study the opinions on this, 


Just as an example of what I am saying, this is what an 800 x 600 monitor will show of your landing page without scrolling:










But as I say, DO NOT believe one man's opinion. research the pros and cons and do what you think is best. I'm just throwing it out there as it has been beaten into my head by many professional web designers.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I see what you are saying now!


----------



## South-FL-Painter

www.facebook.com/pages/Sharp-Painting-FlooringLLC/188669244560195


Please like my site,And i will return the favor!


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Much nicer than my old boiler plate website. The one thing I would work on other than font size is the no voc green paint. I understand what you are saying, but an ignorant customer might think you do not offer no voc products. Perhaps No & low VOC paint available. Green alternatives available. Just a thought.


 I got it now.... Zero and Low Voc paints.


----------



## daArch

Sharp_Painting said:


> www.facebook.com/pages/Sharp-Painting-FlooringLLC/188669244560195
> 
> 
> Please like my site,And i will return the favor!


done, just (please) make sure you like my business page:

http://www.facebook.com/WallcoveringInstaller


----------



## South-FL-Painter

For some stupid reason i can't like on facebook other businesses?there is no like box???


----------



## Housepaintersottawa

maybe your not logged in.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

haha  yes i am.I can like the busniness page with my personal facebook account,but not with my business page.Anybody else has this problem?


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I have figure it out how to like now on business page.I return the favor to everyone that left like on my page.For those who did yet please visit my facebook page and do so, I will return the favor.If posible like from your private.


www.305painting.com


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sharp-Painting-FlooringLLC/188669244560195


----------



## PatsPainting

daArch said:


> As you know not everyone has a wide screen monitor. From what I understand, a good portion of the population have screens that are 800 x 600 and the theory is that one should design their websites, especially their landing page with that in mind. With a monitor showing only 800 pix wide, much of your content is missing without scrolling. To some internet pundits, this is a no-no.


Bill, that would have been about right if we were in the early 2000's. But according to this data People running 800x600 is about 1%.

Pat


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I agree!


----------



## daArch

PatsPainting said:


> Bill, that would have been about right if we were in the early 2000's. But according to this data People running 800x600 is about 1%.
> 
> Pat



thank you Pat. 

But Parodi told me ..................... :whistling2:

And the people I am marketing to are NOT in *THAT* 1%. I'm going for the *OTHER* 1%


----------



## RCP

PatsPainting said:


> Bill, that would have been about right if we were in the early 2000's. But according to this data People running 800x600 is about 1%.
> 
> Pat


Ya just had to tell him didn't you?:jester: I was going to break it to him later, and tell him about optimizing for mobile! we have to ease Bill gently into the modern world!


----------



## y.painting

daArch said:


> just went back to look a little more closely.
> 
> There is an issue that some say is very important. The width of your content.
> 
> As you know not everyone has a wide screen monitor. From what I understand, a good portion of the population have screens that are 800 x 600 and the theory is that one should design their websites, especially their landing page with that in mind. With a monitor showing only 800 pix wide, much of your content is missing without scrolling. To some internet pundits, this is a no-no.


Not true since about 2007 - http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_display.asp

I think the OP will be losing out precious real estate space with changes to narrower content.


----------



## y.painting

In general very nice layout and presentation. 

I think you have too much "blank space" - pull your content up a bit and place "calls to action" at the top.


----------



## dim715

i might be a tard but is preassure washing the correct spelling under your list of jobs you perform?i thought it was pressure washing.really great site though


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> Ya just had to tell him didn't you?:jester: I was going to break it to him later, and tell him about optimizing for mobile! we have to ease Bill gently into the modern world!



OK, how do you optimize for those tiny little screens? 

And do you wanna write some style sheets for me so I can rid myself of the triple embedded tables (maybe eve quad embedded) ???


----------



## RCP

I don't write code!:jester:


----------



## Workaholic

RCP said:


> I don't write code!:jester:


:notworthy:


----------



## daArch

RCP said:


> I don't write code!:jester:



and I don't cook :thumbup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I know that place looks blank.But template does not allow to place anything there.:wallbash:


----------



## South-FL-Painter

dim715 said:


> i might be a tard but is preassure washing the correct spelling under your list of jobs you perform?i thought it was pressure washing.really great site though


 
Thank You


----------



## RCP

Sharp_Painting said:


> I know that place looks blank.But template does not allow to place anything there.:wallbash:


Maybe Bill could write some code for you........






sorry Bill, could not resist!


----------



## South-FL-Painter

dim715 said:


> i might be a tard but is preassure washing the correct spelling under your list of jobs you perform?i thought it was pressure washing.really great site though


 hmmm


----------



## South-FL-Painter

RCP said:


> Ya just had to tell him didn't you?:jester: I was going to break it to him later, and tell him about optimizing for mobile! we have to ease Bill gently into the modern world!


 
Its already running on mobile


----------



## South-FL-Painter

RCP said:


> Ya just had to tell him didn't you?:jester: I was going to break it to him later, and tell him about optimizing for mobile! we have to ease Bill gently into the modern world!


 


The only problem with mobile version,when people goes to my site from ipad it shows as mobile device,and mobile site is ugly...i preffer them going directly to regular website.


----------



## ARC

Nice!

2 tips:

- Not sure if its been mentioned specifically, but the main picture on the front page should be higher res. It needs to be sharp, and preferably a real pic of real work, taken with a quality camera. First impression is important.

- another important point often overlooked is to maximize "above the fold" content. meaning you should have the important content showing without needing to scroll downward. You have some empty space up top you could use better.

:thumbsup:


----------



## scottjr

Nice website. Like the color. Only thing is I would spell check(skim coating) and as someone already said there are a few run on sentences. Other than that, looks great.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

thank you guys for your help.What do you guys think of this text font? bigger smaller? any font name in particular you have?


----------



## daArch

> thank you guys for your help.What do you guys think of this text font? bigger smaller? any font name in particular you have?




PERSONALLY (one old guy's opinion), I would like to see larger font. And I do mean SEE. 

I've been staring at small fonts all week and my eyes feel microwaved.


I like the fonts. The headers being serif look good with the sans-serif body




BTW, what software are you using? I could not load a "free" latest version of Wordpress cause my server don't got the proper php, so I've resorted to Dreamweaver CS4, and like all things Adobe, you can read tutorials for a week and not have a clue. 

I may need to pick some knowledgeable brains about CSS.


----------



## daArch

Just visited your site to get inspired 

Couple of suggestions, On the side menu, the "s" in testimonials is on the next line in my Opera browser.

And I was thinking that on EACH PAGE you identify the company. Somone may be exploring your site and literally not remember who you are, and shouldn't be forced to scroll down or go back "home". Sure, on the side bar the name is in small print, but IMO, have a headline sized name on each page. 

Just thoughts from an idiot :thumbup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Made some changes,i hope you like it


----------



## humblepainter

I'm seeing the L on a separate line (in testimonials), I'd suggest you take in the letter-spacing to like .3em or so it'd join it the word up a bit more.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I did some changes, I think its ready for search engine optimization.I decided to leave the top blank(after a lot of considerations).If you guys still find something in error,I would like to hear about.Was very busy and still busy these couple of weeks so didnt really had time for this.

Thanks Again!


----------



## glennb

hey bro looks good. id change a few things though.the counter for starters you dont want your clients seeing how many hits u get nor your enemy... yes enemy not competitors haha:thumbup:

also i was hard to read your navigation text colour maybe bold it as i noticed you wanted to keep the colour scheme other than that cool beans enjoy seo


----------



## South-FL-Painter

I will remove that counter asap,i put in there to see if goofle places do any good  so far 7 calls in 2-3 months,all crappy/no money jobs.But i am happy anyways it means its woeking,SEO will be very fun,i hope there was a shortcut to that haha


----------



## glennb

you can embed stat counters via the html on page just search stat counter or google analytics and you should be good! all hidden


----------



## daArch

I thought stats already show number of visitors, what days, from what countries, using what browsers, how long stayed, revisits, etc.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Thank You guys!


----------



## South-FL-Painter

sweet


----------



## jason123

like the design of your front page, looks good,

the testimonia
L

looks funny fix that


----------



## South-FL-Painter

i tryed 3 different computers and neither of them show that letter off,what res you using?


----------



## Grance

www.305painting.com is good choice


----------



## jtea858

*Email address*

I would recommend a contact form vs displaying your email address on your site. Spammers can get a hold of your address and then your inbox will never be the same. I like the design overall though. It has a nice creative feel.:thumbup:




Seattle House Painters


----------



## nEighter

I think "we only provide the highest quality of work" doesn't wound right to me for some reason under *employees*..

something like "we are highly skilled, and our work is top notch".. providing the highest quality of work sounds like you are pulling it out of an ice cream container. 

Man is it getting stuffy here in KC.. I could use some Icecream right now.. I gave the last to Apollo though  oh well.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

nEither,I think its fine,everybody has different taste,but I thank you for your input.


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Thank you for catching this on me,I changed it to contact form.Can someone try testing?because i tryed from my email and it won't send it.

Thanks again:thumbup:





jtea858 said:


> I would recommend a contact form vs displaying your email address on your site. Spammers can get a hold of your address and then your inbox will never be the same. I like the design overall though. It has a nice creative feel.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle House Painters


----------



## South-FL-Painter

thanks  helps in google search too here in miami they use that slang 305 a lot haha






Grance said:


> www.305painting.com is good choice


----------



## mudbone

Sharp_Painting said:


> nEither,I think its fine,everybody has different taste,but I thank you for your input.


 Looks Sharp to me.:whistling2:


----------



## MartyDukes




----------



## parodi

daArch said:


> thank you Pat.
> 
> But Parodi told me ..................... :whistling2:
> 
> And the people I am marketing to are NOT in *THAT* 1%. I'm going for the *OTHER* 1%


Bill, Time marches on and things change. When we were working on the NGPP site two years ago a lot of designers were already moving to 960px wide to look better on 1024px monitors. But there is another consideration still in effect...design for your target crowd. If you think your target audience is using older monitors there is no crime in 800x600. I know that paperhangers are generally lagging the times in computer equipment (for some reason painters are hepcats) Personally I switched to the 960px last year for all new sites. 

Also for the people who don't want to set a fixed width there are some changes. It used to be that if your set 100% width instead of a defined pixel dimension your were in for a wild ride on widescreen monitors. But with more people moving to CSS you can set a maximum stretch or shrink in the CSS instructions and still do the stretch.


----------

